# Cj saws?



## shortfuze82

Anyone ever have any issues with Jim ? Story starts out I contacted him about working over a brand new never run hutzl 372 clone . He answered an was a very pleasant person to deal with, his YouTube channel is constantly having new content uploaded an the way his saws sound an run when completed seem to be of good quality... so he an I discussed shipping the saw to him ,the work that was involved in making it run better then stock sn so on sn so forth . I shipped the saw promptly to his home adress . He contacted me Jan 21 my saw had arived. Feb 7th he then contacted me my saw was done an he was uploading a video to his YouTube channel of it cutting ... all seems well I’m thinking at this point he had sent me pictures during the entire process showing the progress. PayPal payment was sent friends an family promptly the next day. Feb 8th at this point, I was figuring waiting a solid week anxiously awaiting to get my saw back. First week went by .... no saw I texted an first reply from him I received stated he was having trouble with a broke down vehicle in which he needed to transport the saw package to post office. Ok I understand things happen so I waited another week .... in which time I texted during receiving a message back from Jim from said Cj saws stating there was a billing error with in his bank account that resulted in some chain reaction overdraft fees, ..... ok at this point this is an issue on his part , has nothing to do with me my payment went through on the previously stated feb8th. So I text him asking where my saw is an he responds very quick to try an put blame on me! One of his texts and I quote” he asks me what I’m trying to pull here”! I texted back you have my saw and my money the saw was completed on the .7th of February an payment was promptly sent a day after!!!!! Seconds after that text the phone rings it’s Jim.... he gives me this sob story about how the banker is the only oerson that can straighten out his financial issue an to bear with him, in which time he clearly states my 230$ payment for the work done to my clone saw still resides within the PayPal account it was sent to , he states if he would have deposited it into his already overdrawn bsnk account my 230$ would be lost.... ok at this point I express how agitated I am an that I need my saw back within the next coming week. Ok so here we are a solid 3 weeks almost a month on the 8th of March an I STILL have yet to see my saw! I called him last night around 6pm eastern standard time an it goes right to voicemail... which is convienently not set up.... so I leave him a text stating he needs to contact me as soon as possible to verify the shipping progress of my saw. Where do I go from here guys? This guy seemed legit , an trustworthy now I’m starting to believe he scammed me?? Should I have done more research when looking for a rep able builder? Currently I’m out the cost of the saw plus 230$ for the work he performed along with shipping both ways! I’m beginning to think he spent my money an has no money to ship my saw back! If this is the case IF he would be man enough to answer his phone I would ask him to walk the package to the post office if his truck is truely broken down sn he has no money to pay to fix it an have my saw shipped COD at no cost to him what so ever but again he’s now dodging my phone calls! Any help would be greatly appriciated before legal action is taken which will be last an final resort.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

There was a big saga over on the other forum. Too bad you didn't find it before sending him your saw. He kept several guys' saws hostage for over a year, stringing them along with excuses about shipping, truck breakdowns, missing parts, the whole gamut. I know at least one guy got a saw back after literally months of trying. Not sure if they've all been returned. Sorry you're going through the same thing.


----------



## shortfuze82

Oh boy wish I would have done some more research then I could have avoided this mess altogether.


----------



## cuinrearview

Sorry man, your saw and money is done smoked or shot up by now...


----------



## shadco

Arrange a ups ground or fedex ground prepaid pickup at U st.

It’s probably your best bet to get your saw back.

.


----------



## Definitive Dave

guy is a crook sadly and many have had poor dealings with him even though he used to be a reliable guy


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Jim is a drug addict who can't be trusted. At least it's just a clone saw.


----------



## Czed

Start harrasing him on YouTube
Constant badgering got one guy his 
McCullough back.
Month's after he'd been paid for everything
And another guy actually sent him free. A shipping label
He still wouldn't ship it.
Until the bad rep slowed his business some
That's when he shipped the saw.
He has another saw hostage I know of
And won't ship it either
All has been paid on it too.


----------



## shortfuze82

I was kinda trying to refrain from harassment beings the world we live in ... but I imagine just posting the truth would get the same results?


----------



## shortfuze82

Not to be a pest the other saw you speak of he has hostage would you by chance have the owners contact information? Or could I give you mine to give to him? Possibly we both could partner up an help one another get our saws back? Just a wild idea...


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

@cgraham1


----------



## shortfuze82

Thank you so much I started a convo with him we’ll see what transpires


----------



## Czed

Good luck


----------



## shortfuze82

shadco said:


> Arrange a ups ground or fedex ground prepaid pickup at U st.
> 
> It’s probably your best bet to get your saw back.
> 
> .


What’s to say it’s even there anymore tho know what I mean ? How is he getting away with doing this to people??


----------



## shortfuze82

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Jim is a drug addict who can't be trusted. At least it's just a clone saw.


Great! So my saws most likely gone ... anything that can be done legally?


----------



## shortfuze82

shortfuze82 said:


> Great! So my saws most likely gone ... anything that can be done legally?


I mean I have all the texts , his adress , phone number which he’s refuses to answer etc....


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

shortfuze82 said:


> I mean I have all the texts , his adress , phone number which he’s refuses to answer etc....



Call the sheriff's department in the county he lives in. Report him for mail fraud, and theft.


----------



## gary courtney

shortfuze82 said:


> Should I have done more research when looking for a rep able builder? Currently I’m out the cost of the saw plus 230$ for the work he performed along with shipping both ways! I’m


This is why goods and services should be used on paypal.


----------



## shortfuze82

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Call the sheriff's department in the county he lives in. Report him for mail fraud, and theft.


Ok thank you so much for your help I greatly appriciate it


----------



## shortfuze82

gary courtney said:


> This is why goods and services should be used on paypal.


Yes I now understand that but that only covers the work not my physical saw


----------



## sawfun

Maybe he will show up at the PNW gtg this year. I think if there is another gtg, he's crazy enough to show up. Mental illness compounded with improper pharmaceuticals, legal or otherwise, can be a rough combo to deal with.


----------



## shortfuze82

sawfun said:


> Maybe he will show up at the PNW gtg this year. I think if there is another gtg, he's crazy enough to show up. Mental illness compounded with improper pharmaceuticals, legal or otherwise, can be a rough combo to deal with.


Just looking to ge my saw back that Was finished &paid for a month ago


----------



## shortfuze82

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Jim is a drug addict who can't be trusted. At least it's just a clone saw.


----------



## shortfuze82

shortfuze82 said:


> View attachment 804482


This Jim must have issues because as I’m sure you realize today was the only day I’ve ever made contact with you after you replied to the thread in efforts to try an help me out which again are greatly appriciated !


----------



## shortfuze82

shortfuze82 said:


> View attachment 804482


----------



## shortfuze82

Unreal additude if ya ask me I wish I would have seen this side of him prior to sending my saw!


----------



## Czed

shortfuze82 said:


> Unreal additude if ya ask me I wish I would have seen this side of him prior to sending my saw!





chainsaw jim - Google Search


Sucks you have to deal with him
Hopefully you get your saw back.
I'd advise anyone to Google a builder
Before a decision is made.


----------



## Corncob

shortfuze82 said:


> View attachment 804482


Am I on Arboristsite ? Here we go !


----------



## motolife313

That guy looks super shady to me in his videos and a little full of himself. I thought he was very well respected on here LoL. Sorry to bring it back up.


----------



## shortfuze82

Never got my saw back the guys a ****ing thief


----------



## motolife313

Wow. That’s crazy. I’m guessing all those saws in his garage are stolen then. Life can definitely be a ***** at times. Try John Riley for saw work. Might have his last name off. He’s on YouTube and does what Jim looks like he does. But you can tell john is a good guy. Jim looked very very shady to me. And is a huge narc After reading what he sent with the text that has a black back ground. Totally arrogant!! You can tell he has a mental illness just looking at him and he thinks he is a god. As you can tell I don’t like pieces of **** like CJ


----------



## Czed

shortfuze82 said:


> Never got my saw back the guys a ****ing thief


I was wondering if you ever did 
That pos is still in business 
Youtubers haven't heard what he did to people.


----------



## motolife313

Probably putting used parts laying around his shop In customers saws and saying it’s new and pocketing his customers money.


----------



## clint53

I read every word in everyone's post.
I'm sorry to say you really got took badly, by no fault of your own.
My guess is he sold your saw and the money went up his nose.
Thankfully there are not many like him around.
Sorry for your troubles.
Clint


----------



## shortfuze82

I’m over it , wrote the saw off an enjoy writing his phone number on bathroom stalls call for a good time


----------



## cuinrearview

motolife313 said:


> Probably putting used parts laying around his shop In customers saws and saying it’s new and pocketing his customers money.


No, that was the guy before CJ


----------



## Czed

My advice if you do your own work like I do I just don't port saws.
is to ask around the forum's not facebook or youtube 
For recommendations

And if they happen to port cylinder only 
Like I've been able to get done.
It's much easier and economical 
To ship cylinder only.
Or like I did I bought new oem cylinder kits and had them shipped to the porter.


----------



## shortfuze82

It’s said and done


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Porting chainsaws is silly anyhow.


----------



## clint53

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Porting chainsaws is silly anyhow.


You if anyone should know.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

clint53 said:


> You if anyone should know.



You ain't wrong.


----------



## Woodanhor

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Porting chainsaws is silly anyhow.


Hope that means you're feeling better
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Woodanhor said:


> Hope that means you're feeling better
> Merry Christmas!!



I feel worse today than I have since I was diagnosed.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Wow , just wow . I'm glad you guys post about these uncomfortable situations.


----------



## clint53

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I feel worse today than I have since I was diagnosed.


I didn't know. I hope you get well very soon.


----------



## Woodanhor

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> I feel worse today than I have since I was diagnosed.


Sorry to hear sir
Hope you have a full recovery
Appreciate all the knowledge you've shared on the forums over the years Thank You!
Merry Christmas and HAPPY New Year


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Thank you fellas for the well wishes. We're going to be fine !!!!


----------

